# Olson, William Gustave



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *looloo0803@hotmail.com Cindy Murphy* on *Thu, 27 Jul 2000 18:51:23 -0400*
The following comments were submitted by
Cindy Murphy looloo0803@hotmail.com on
Thursday, July 27, 2000 at 18:51:23
to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am researching my family tree and I am looking for any 
and all information about my grandfather. All I know is this
Name:  William Gustave Olson
Birth: October 9, 1899
Death: 1982
Served:  World War I with the Royal Canadian Army
I don‘t know what part of it but I do remember him
mentioning the "mountineers"....if that means anything.
Please help me.  Thank You.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
 http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Rhett <lawson@cclacbrome.qc.ca>* on *Fri, 28 Jul 2000 08:00:03 -0400*
The referance may be to the Rocky Mountain Rangers, who‘s headquarters are in
Kamloops, B.C.
Rhett Lawson
Cindy Murphy wrote:
> The following comments were submitted by
> Cindy Murphy looloo0803@hotmail.com on
> Thursday, July 27, 2000 at 18:51:23
> to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
> I am researching my family tree and I am looking for any
> and all information about my grandfather. All I know is this
> Name:  William Gustave Olson
> Birth: October 9, 1899
> Death: 1982
> Served:  World War I with the Royal Canadian Army
> I don‘t know what part of it but I do remember him
> mentioning the "mountineers"....if that means anything.
> Please help me.  Thank You.
>
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
> For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
>
>  http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Fri, 28 Jul 2000 19:00:10 -0600*
Cindy from Ian Edwards:
According to the records of National Archives Canada there was only one
Olson, William Gustave and he had a third given name of Louis. The NAC
web site shows his regimental number as 2650761 which, according to a
list I have of block of numbers, means he was part of what was called a
"draft" sent to the 76th Battery, Canadian Expeditionary Force. This was
a reinforcement unit that went overseas towards the end of WW1.
I have the NAC site bookmarked but when I try to key it in, in full, I
get rejected it‘s a mile long. You may wish to try it from the start
of the site:
www.archives.ca
Elsewhere on that site it will tell you how to go about getting his
records sent to you, but you will find one spot where if you key in his
name it will tell you not only his regimental number but that the
records are held in RG150, Acc 1992-93/166, Box 7463-7. You will need to
write to Personnel Records, National Archives of Canada. 395 Wellington
Street, Ottawa, On K1A 0N3.
BTW, the 76th Battery artillery came from Militia District 10,
headquartered in Winnipeg. So granddad likely joined in the ‘Peg.or
perhaps in what is now Thunder Bay or Kenora, Dryden. The draft was
formed late in the war.
After WW1 there was a 76th Battery in Indian Head, Saskatchewan, about
an hours‘ drive east of Regina on the TransCanada but I have no idea of
whether the two units had anything in common. Perhaps some gunner on our
"net" can tell me. ps. to others: there was no embarkation roll for the
76th Draft.
Let me know how you make out NAC takes its time. I‘m not really
interested in granddad but would appreciate a personal note telling me
how your efforts at NAC went.
Cindy Murphy wrote:
> 
> The following comments were submitted by
> Cindy Murphy looloo0803@hotmail.com on
> Thursday, July 27, 2000 at 18:51:23
> to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I am researching my family tree and I am looking for any
> and all information about my grandfather. All I know is this
> Name:  William Gustave Olson
> Birth: October 9, 1899
> Death: 1982
> Served:  World War I with the Royal Canadian Army
> I don‘t know what part of it but I do remember him
> mentioning the "mountineers"....if that means anything.
> Please help me.  Thank You.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
> 
>  http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Wyn van der Schee <vandersw@cadvision.com>* on *Fri, 28 Jul 2000 19:57:02 -0600*
For Ian Edwards:
76th Field Battery RCA in Indian Head had no connection with 76th Depot
Battery CFA in Winnipeg. To give you some gunner history trivia, or UFI, I
should tell you that only batteries that saw active service in the First
World War were perpetuated by post war NPAM Militia batteries. For
example, 61st Battery CFA CEF served in France and Flanders and is
perpetuated by 61st Field Battery RCA of 20th Field Artillery Regiment RCA.
On the other hand Red Deer‘s 78th Field Battery RCA of the same regiment
does not perpetuate 78th Depot Battery CFA CEF because the latter battery
did not see active service, but stayed in Canada as a training and
draft-giving unit, as did 76th Battery CEF CEF. The battery numbers
generally stayed in the same Military District after the First World War
but there was no formal perpetuation, as there was, say, of the 50th
Battalion CEF by The Calgary Regiment
BTW, you are falling into that dreadful American usage of pluralizing the
first rather than the second part of a two-part title, viz, Lts Gov. They
seem to love their Sergeants Major. In Canadian and British usage we have
Lieutenant Governors and Sergeant Majors - and we still pronounce
lieutenant as leftenant. I feel a Joe Canadian rant coming on so I had
better cease and desist rather than risk offending our American
subscribers, and friends.
Re your other post about mess dress:
The unwritten rules for wearing mess dress are very simple and can be
reduced to three:
1. It is never ever worn at functions beginning before 1700 hrs.
2. For serving members, get the CO‘s permission to wear any kind of uniform
at a civilian function.
3. If you are a former or retired member, and you absolutely MUST wear a
uniform to a function get permission from the current CO of your unit or
the senior officer in the area. It‘s a formality but as Wilfred Brimley the
Quaker Oats man said in the commercial, it‘s the right thing to do. Better
to wear black tie or white tie or morning suit or business suit.
Personally, I think it‘s rather tacky to attend functions in uniform when
you are no longer serving.
I‘m relieved no one is calling mess dress mess kit, the latter being two
mess tins, a KFS combination and perhaps a canteen cup
 For Cindy Murphy,
There was a Royal Canadian Navy and a Royal Canadian Air Force but never a
Royal Canadian Army. Some individual regiments and corps were and are
graced with the Royal title but never the army as a whole. It is a practice
that comes from the British Army, as do many of our Canadian military
traditions.
Cheers,
Wyn van der Schee
 Ian Edwards wrote in part
>BTW, the 76th Battery artillery came from Militia District 10,
>headquartered in Winnipeg. So granddad likely joined in the ‘Peg.or
>perhaps in what is now Thunder Bay or Kenora, Dryden. The draft was
>formed late in the war.
>After WW1 there was a 76th Battery in Indian Head, Saskatchewan, about
>an hours‘ drive east of Regina on the TransCanada but I have no idea of
>whether the two units had anything in common. Perhaps some gunner on our
>"net" can tell me. ps. to others: there was no embarkation roll for the
>76th Draft.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Fri, 28 Jul 2000 19:17:36 -0700*
Some comments - wrongly calling it mess kit isn‘t new - I was in from
83-96 and heard it that way all the time. Also, I was a TSM in my Battery,
and often was heard yelling for my "Numbers One"....... the way I heard it
from my predecessor, BSM, etc. We had to get the COs permission to wear mess
dress or dress tans/greens to functions outside of the unit. We never wore
mess kit before 1800, if I remember correctly. Its amusing that we seek out
lists like this to find similar people only to pick and peck at each other.
I must say it has been very civil so far, and generally entertaining and
informative, regardless of the direction or type of conversation.
UBIQUE
M J MacFarlane
----- Original Message -----
From: "Wyn van der Schee" 
To: 
Sent: Friday, July 28, 2000 6:57 PM
Subject: Re: Olson, William Gustave
> For Ian Edwards:
> 76th Field Battery RCA in Indian Head had no connection with 76th Depot
> Battery CFA in Winnipeg. To give you some gunner history trivia, or UFI, I
> should tell you that only batteries that saw active service in the First
> World War were perpetuated by post war NPAM Militia batteries. For
> example, 61st Battery CFA CEF served in France and Flanders and is
> perpetuated by 61st Field Battery RCA of 20th Field Artillery Regiment
RCA.
> On the other hand Red Deer‘s 78th Field Battery RCA of the same regiment
> does not perpetuate 78th Depot Battery CFA CEF because the latter battery
> did not see active service, but stayed in Canada as a training and
> draft-giving unit, as did 76th Battery CEF CEF. The battery numbers
> generally stayed in the same Military District after the First World War
> but there was no formal perpetuation, as there was, say, of the 50th
> Battalion CEF by The Calgary Regiment
> BTW, you are falling into that dreadful American usage of pluralizing the
> first rather than the second part of a two-part title, viz, Lts Gov. They
> seem to love their Sergeants Major. In Canadian and British usage we have
> Lieutenant Governors and Sergeant Majors - and we still pronounce
> lieutenant as leftenant. I feel a Joe Canadian rant coming on so I had
> better cease and desist rather than risk offending our American
> subscribers, and friends.
> Re your other post about mess dress:
> The unwritten rules for wearing mess dress are very simple and can be
> reduced to three:
> 1. It is never ever worn at functions beginning before 1700 hrs.
> 2. For serving members, get the CO‘s permission to wear any kind of
uniform
> at a civilian function.
> 3. If you are a former or retired member, and you absolutely MUST wear a
> uniform to a function get permission from the current CO of your unit or
> the senior officer in the area. It‘s a formality but as Wilfred Brimley
the
> Quaker Oats man said in the commercial, it‘s the right thing to do. Better
> to wear black tie or white tie or morning suit or business suit.
> Personally, I think it‘s rather tacky to attend functions in uniform when
> you are no longer serving.
> I‘m relieved no one is calling mess dress mess kit, the latter being two
> mess tins, a KFS combination and perhaps a canteen cup
>
>  For Cindy Murphy,
> There was a Royal Canadian Navy and a Royal Canadian Air Force but never a
> Royal Canadian Army. Some individual regiments and corps were and are
> graced with the Royal title but never the army as a whole. It is a
practice
> that comes from the British Army, as do many of our Canadian military
> traditions.
>
> Cheers,
> Wyn van der Schee
>
>  Ian Edwards wrote in part
>
> >BTW, the 76th Battery artillery came from Militia District 10,
> >headquartered in Winnipeg. So granddad likely joined in the ‘Peg.or
> >perhaps in what is now Thunder Bay or Kenora, Dryden. The draft was
> >formed late in the war.
> >After WW1 there was a 76th Battery in Indian Head, Saskatchewan, about
> >an hours‘ drive east of Regina on the TransCanada but I have no idea of
> >whether the two units had anything in common. Perhaps some gunner on our
> >"net" can tell me. ps. to others: there was no embarkation roll for the
> >76th Draft.
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Fri, 28 Jul 2000 22:27:16 -0600*
Great post Wyn I learned a couple of new things.  One point of
clarification, the only person who can authorize a former or retired
member to wear his uniform is the CDS.  Permission is requested through
the chain of command and is dealt with on a case by case basis.  I think
we can all understand the reason why.
Wyn van der Schee wrote:
> 
> For Ian Edwards:
> 76th Field Battery RCA in Indian Head had no connection with 76th Depot
> Battery CFA in Winnipeg. To give you some gunner history trivia, or UFI, I
> should tell you that only batteries that saw active service in the First
> World War were perpetuated by post war NPAM Militia batteries. For
> example, 61st Battery CFA CEF served in France and Flanders and is
> perpetuated by 61st Field Battery RCA of 20th Field Artillery Regiment RCA.
> On the other hand Red Deer‘s 78th Field Battery RCA of the same regiment
> does not perpetuate 78th Depot Battery CFA CEF because the latter battery
> did not see active service, but stayed in Canada as a training and
> draft-giving unit, as did 76th Battery CEF CEF. The battery numbers
> generally stayed in the same Military District after the First World War
> but there was no formal perpetuation, as there was, say, of the 50th
> Battalion CEF by The Calgary Regiment
> BTW, you are falling into that dreadful American usage of pluralizing the
> first rather than the second part of a two-part title, viz, Lts Gov. They
> seem to love their Sergeants Major. In Canadian and British usage we have
> Lieutenant Governors and Sergeant Majors - and we still pronounce
> lieutenant as leftenant. I feel a Joe Canadian rant coming on so I had
> better cease and desist rather than risk offending our American
> subscribers, and friends.
> Re your other post about mess dress:
> The unwritten rules for wearing mess dress are very simple and can be
> reduced to three:
> 1. It is never ever worn at functions beginning before 1700 hrs.
> 2. For serving members, get the CO‘s permission to wear any kind of uniform
> at a civilian function.
> 3. If you are a former or retired member, and you absolutely MUST wear a
> uniform to a function get permission from the current CO of your unit or
> the senior officer in the area. It‘s a formality but as Wilfred Brimley the
> Quaker Oats man said in the commercial, it‘s the right thing to do. Better
> to wear black tie or white tie or morning suit or business suit.
> Personally, I think it‘s rather tacky to attend functions in uniform when
> you are no longer serving.
> I‘m relieved no one is calling mess dress mess kit, the latter being two
> mess tins, a KFS combination and perhaps a canteen cup
> 
>  For Cindy Murphy,
> There was a Royal Canadian Navy and a Royal Canadian Air Force but never a
> Royal Canadian Army. Some individual regiments and corps were and are
> graced with the Royal title but never the army as a whole. It is a practice
> that comes from the British Army, as do many of our Canadian military
> traditions.
> 
> Cheers,
> Wyn van der Schee
> 
>  Ian Edwards wrote in part
> 
> >BTW, the 76th Battery artillery came from Militia District 10,
> >headquartered in Winnipeg. So granddad likely joined in the ‘Peg.or
> >perhaps in what is now Thunder Bay or Kenora, Dryden. The draft was
> >formed late in the war.
> >After WW1 there was a 76th Battery in Indian Head, Saskatchewan, about
> >an hours‘ drive east of Regina on the TransCanada but I have no idea of
> >whether the two units had anything in common. Perhaps some gunner on our
> >"net" can tell me. ps. to others: there was no embarkation roll for the
> >76th Draft.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Kuervers" <skuervers@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 31 Jul 2000 15:27:17 GMT*
Rhett is correct.  I happen to work with a former CO of the Rangers, so give 
me an email if you want me to ask him about Regimental associations, etc.
Steve
>From: Rhett 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: Olson, William Gustave
>Date: Fri, 28 Jul 2000 08:00:03 -0400
>
>The referance may be to the Rocky Mountain Rangers, who‘s headquarters are 
>in
>Kamloops, B.C.
>
>Rhett Lawson
>
>Cindy Murphy wrote:
>
> > The following comments were submitted by
> > Cindy Murphy looloo0803@hotmail.com on
> > Thursday, July 27, 2000 at 18:51:23
> > to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
> > 
>---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> >
> > I am researching my family tree and I am looking for any
> > and all information about my grandfather. All I know is this
> > Name:  William Gustave Olson
> > Birth: October 9, 1899
> > Death: 1982
> > Served:  World War I with the Royal Canadian Army
> > I don‘t know what part of it but I do remember him
> > mentioning the "mountineers"....if that means anything.
> > Please help me.  Thank You.
> >
> > 
>---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> >
> > For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
> >
> >  http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

